# Odd white threads coming off of fins?



## GravityKitty (Oct 17, 2010)

I just moved my fish into a new temporary tank due to having to go home for the holidays. He is acting fine, but his fins have these white strings coming off of them, mostly the pectoral fins. there is also a little bit of the white on his body, but not a lot. It looks a bit like he's molting, but I have a feeling it's something worse. I _just_ moved him in two days ago, so I haven't performed a water change yet. I plan on doing one later today when I get back from work.

Housing 
What size is your tank? About 2.5 gallons
What temperature is your tank? 76 degrees F
Does your tank have a filter? No.
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No, but it's planted
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? None

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Betta Bio-Gold and Freeze Dried Blood Worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? Twice a day, six times a week.

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 2-3 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Flourish and Aquarium salt


Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? White strings coming off of his fins. Odd almost molting look on his body.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? No
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Yesterday (12/18)
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Not really, just raised the temp a little.
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? No idea, but I got him only a few months ago, so I don't think he's close to the end of his life.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If it is excess slim coat it is usually caused by some type of irritant in the water...I see you don't use a dechlorinator.....are you well water or city water, also use of aquarium salt can sometimes cause excess slim coat if you use too much or don't dissolve it well before use.....are you using aquarium salt for treatment and how much do you use...any other behavior changes like-stopped eating, hiding, more lethargic, gasping at the surface, rubbing himself on objects in the tank...etc.......I would start some daily water changes to rule out the water as the cause...something could have fell in the water, residue left in the tank after cleaning, something on your hand, in the air...etc......that could be irritating him....


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you OFL, I had noticed a bit of the same phenomena (seemed to be something ON their fins rather than part OF them) on a couple of my boys after starting to add a tbsp of aquarium salt to their 10 gallon tanks two weeks ago as a tonic. Today is 100% change day and they are NOT getting aq salt this time. Can't always trust what the labels say, obviously :roll:

Yet Again OFL is the Betta 911 :-D


----------



## StarSpun (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, I had the same thing happen to my Fishwish! It seemed to go away in a couple of days (and hasn't happened again)....thanks for the info OFL. I can't understand what may have been in the water. Very strange.

Besides the white strings, there was a white piece hanging out of his nose too. Reminded me of when my Bearded Dragon molts and the skin just inside her nose is hanging out.

Good luck with the white string thing GravityKitty, I'm sure your fishy will be just fine!


----------

